# Shindaiwa C35



## alderman (Apr 21, 2018)

Picked this one up cheap off of craigslist awhile back and finally gave it a little workout. A better buy than a box store cheapie.





The C35 has plenty of power to do all I need to do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

